# Queen Haven



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

700 hives, 4000 Q nucs... yea... nice little retirement project you have got there . No seriously... I have read of the big operation, have fun in your retirement... I do!


----------



## beeman68 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, This will truely be retirement for us since this is our passion to develop resistant queens and we will sell enough queens to keep the research going.


----------



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

What kind of queen nucs do you use please...


----------



## beeman68 (Apr 5, 2011)

We use 5-framers, 2-ways and peewees.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ray and Klarene!


----------



## beeman68 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome,
I was at the Orland apiary last spring for the big shindig. Really enjoyed it.
Are you guys selling any open mated VSH out of Orland this year, or just Hawaii?


----------



## beeman68 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dan, We will be selling the VSH Italian and Carniolan out of Corning's Queen Haven and Olivarez Honeybees out of Orland also sells VSH. The spring shindig in Orland is very impressive and we were there in 2010 and it was great to see all that goes on there. Ray Jr., Tammy and Dan do an excellent lunch and field day.

Thanks, Klarene


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcome to beesource we will bee watching for your coments in queen rearing section


----------

